# Heftiges Blubbern



## Eisbärli (27. Sep. 2011)

Hallo, hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Habe seid Wochen ein heftiges Blubbern ca in der Mitte des Teiches, egal ob kalt oder warm.  Es kommen nicht nur einzelne Blasen, sondern eher als ob einer unter Wasser eine Sprudelflasche aufdreht.
Der Folienteich hat folgende Daten: ca. 80 qm / 55 m3 1,8m tief.
Es blubbert ca 5 sec ..dann teilweise mehrere Minuten Ruhe.
Aufgrund der Entfernung vom Rand kann ich gar nichts erkennen.
Fische sind alle ok und keiner fehlt.
Ich fülle bei 10 Tage Trockenheit rund 5cm Wasser (5-6m3)bei.

Danke für eure Infos

Sorry ...bin in die falsche Kategie geraten... bitte um verschiebung


----------



## Nikolai (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Heftiges Blubbern*

Hallo Eisbärli,

mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit steigen in Deinem Teich Faulgase auf. Am tiefsten Punkt des Teiches sammelt sich Schlamm, der in Fäulnid übergeht. Die Blasen lösen sich ab einer gewissen Größe aus dem Schlamm und reißen dabei andere Blasen mit. Deshalb kommt es zu periodischen Blasenwolken.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Eisbärli (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Heftiges Blubbern*

Hallo Nickolai,

der Teich ist im April in Betrieb gegangen. Ich hatte auch an die Gase gedacht - dei Blasen sind teilweise 3cm groß und es kommen heftig viele auf einer Fläche von 25x25cm. Erde habe ich auch nicht auf den Teichboden gefüllt.


----------



## Lucy2412 (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Heftiges Blubbern*

Wir haben unseren Teich auch erst seit April und haben am Wochenende eine riesige schlammige gammelige Masse aus __ Hornkraut und Algen aus der Tiefwasserzone herausgeholt. Wenn wir das nicht mitbekommen hätten, wer weiß ob unsere Goldis da den kommenden Winter überstanden hätten.


----------



## Nikolai (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Heftiges Blubbern*

Hallo Eisbärli,

nichts geschieht ohne Grund. Gasblasen entstehen nicht einfach nur so. Wenn man alles gleich ausschließt, nur weil man es nicht wahrhaben will, wird man die Ursache nie erfahren.
Aber vielleicht hast Du ja noch Andere Einflüsse, die in Deiner Beschreibung bisher nicht erwähnt wurden.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Eisbärli (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Heftiges Blubbern*

... evtl werde ich mir doch mal ein Schlauchboot besorgen und "raus" fahren um nach zu schauen. Was ich nicht erwähnt habe: Der Teich steht in der Nähe einer tektonischen Störung ( Tagebau) - die Erdspalte ist nicht weit weg und die eine Erdscholle senkt sich  mit 3mm / Jahr
Das Blubbern von Faulgasen kenne ich.. das steigt mal hin und wieder ne Blase auf .. aber das heftiger viel heftiger.. 
Ncht so ganz wie das Blubbern enes Tauchers, aber es kommt desem schon sehr nah
Treten da evtl. Gase aus dem Erdreich aus, die  einen Weg duch die Folie gefunden haben


Gruß Eisbärli


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Heftiges Blubbern*

Psst...habs mal verschoben!


----------



## majestic12et (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Heftiges Blubbern*

Hi,

Mir fällt noch das ein: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






So jetzt Spaß bei Seite. 
Kennst du einen Taucher? für den ist es ein Klax kurz in den Teich zu klettern und mal vorsichtig nachzusehen, oder Badehose an und auf gehts. Aber es bleibt ja eigentlich nichts anderes als Faulgase. 
Wie sollte sonst "Luft" nach da unten kommen.

(Ich bin Taucher und meine PLZ beginnt auch mit 52...
Ich war auch schon öfter bei meinem Vater im Teich um irgend etwas rauszuholen oder nachzusehen. (z.B. als die Seerose die tiefe Zone komplett ausgefüllt hatte.) Wenn du Hilfe brauchst und nicht all zu weit weg bist, könnte ich ggf. mal vorbei schauen, dann bekommst du einen neopreen und ein bisschen __ blei oder ich geh mal schauen)

Grz

Kai


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Heftiges Blubbern*

, wieistdenndeinname ?

Da du einen Folienteich und keinen Grundwasserteich hast, dürfte eigentlich nix durch die Folie von unten druchdringen. Außer sie hat irgendwelche Haarisse bekommen - nur bei so starken Bläschen wie Du beschreibst müsste ja schon ein stärkeres Loch da sein.

Trend in NRW ist ja das so genannte Fracking, also wo schräg bis zur enstsprechenden Schicht gebohrt wird und dann via Chemie und Druck das Gas aus der Gesteinsschicht herausgedrückt wird. Eine totale Umweltbelastung ...

Ob die 5cm bei 10 Tagen Trockenheit ok sind , bei mir (25 m²) fülle ich eigentlich kaum nach der der Regen auch nach 10 Tagen das wieder ausgleicht.

Ist der Teich denn zugänglich so dass dir jemand etwas reingeschmissen haben könnte ? Ist viel alter Baumbestand in der Nähe so dass sich sehr schnell viele abgeworfenen Blätter ansammeln könnten ?

Mach mal ein Foto vom Blubbern


----------



## majestic12et (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Heftiges Blubbern*

Wenn es ein Loch ist, müsste das Wasser rauslaufen und nicht Luft rein, oder?
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass sich unter einem Teich unter der Folie eine Blase bildet, die genug Druck entwickelt um die Teichfolie nach oben zu drücken und dann auch noch ein Loch an dieser Stelle in der Folie entsteht, dass die Luft dann entweicht.

Das einzige was da Hilft --> Badehose und nachschauen.


grz

Kai


----------



## Mubala (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Heftiges Blubbern*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dort ein kleines Loch in der Folie ist, durch das die Luft nach oben steigt. Bei 80qm Teich könnte es doch sein, dass der Verlust des entweichenden Wasser so gering ist, dass er durch Regenfälle praktisch kompenisert wird, oder irre ich?


----------



## steffenK (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Heftiges Blubbern*

Steht an der Stelle zufällig ein Pflanzkorb, gefüllt mit Substrat? Würde der Fläche von 25 x 25 cm nahe kommen... ;-)

Wenn die Blasen so groß sind wie beschrieben reicht da kein kleines LOch, dann wäre es größer und entsprechend würde meiner Meinung auch deutlich Wasser entweichen.

Gruß
Steffen


----------

